# Pop Tarts?



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

I've not had these since I was a very small child... however they're quite compact and have a lot of calories. I am currently urgently in need to gain weight, I am using a lot of peanut butter, porridge, Ensure milkshakes etc... however it's not quite enough and I need something to snack on. Healthy or not. So I don't care about the sugar content etc as I know they're unhealthy. I'm just concerned about whether they are IBS safe. I have predomenantly IBS D however it can flick between D and C, especially with my poor eating and my stomach has shrunk from illness.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I remember someone who was annoyed that these seemed to be one of their few safe foods and other healthier things bothered them a lot.If you can tolerate the fat in peanut butter you might be able to tolerate the fat in a pop tart.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

you can be 300 pounds and starving to death from lack of nutrients. so make sure you eat something healthy too but anyways properly prepared grains is the best food i can think of that would give nutrients and also the most weight and fat gain. here is a link explaining how to eat good grains.http://www.westonaprice.org/food-features/497-be-kind-to-your-grains-and-your-grains-will-be-kind-to-you.htmlnow you could always gain fat weight much faster with a toxic food that spikes your blood sugar levels into toxic levels like spagetti, or candy or even poptarts. but if your body is already weak then punishing it with a toxic blood sugar spike is not a good idea.heres a video twinkie vs torch showing more of why junk food is bad.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCwVAkrHLq4one of my freinds knew a guy who ate junk food like twinkies all the time. he had a heart attack and died.


----------

